# When is the correct time to propose?



## SomeDude (Nov 2, 2015)

My girlfriend and I have been together almost two years. She is pregnant with our Son and things are really good together. My Family has been I suppose the best word is accepting since She is black and I am white. But her family has honestly been incredible and her brother and Mom keep asking me when i am going to propose. And I honestly haven't given it much thought. Simply because things are going so well we just bought a house and moved in together and things simply couldn't be better. And honestly I do not want to ruin anything. But I have had to not be as close as I would like with my family throughout this. I just am unsure,ya know?


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Well, she was good enough to have a baby with and to buy a house with, so what's the problem? Please don't say you don't want to ruin things. That's not an answer. 

You need to figure out what is keeping you from proposing. What would be great is for you to get married before the baby gets here. You don't need a big fancy wedding. 

Everyone propose when it feels right to them. When you wake up one day and realize that you would not be able to live without this person. I knew I wanted to marry my husband when, I realize if something happened to him, I would be devastated. I could not image my life without him or not ever seeing him again. I remember feeling so empty and hallowed. It's like my heart left my body. I didn't proposed but I knew things were serious and when he asked I was ready to say yes. 

So ask yourself, can I live without this person? In 2 years where do I see my life and is she in it. In five years, how do I see us together.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

When is the correct time to propose?

Yesterday! What are you waiting for? You're already late, get it done.

Bibi


----------



## Bam-bam (Sep 24, 2015)

SomeDude said:


> My girlfriend and I have been together almost two years. She is pregnant with our Son and things are really good together. My Family has been I suppose the best word is accepting since She is black and I am white. But her family has honestly been incredible and her brother and Mom keep asking me when i am going to propose. And I honestly haven't given it much thought. Simply because things are going so well we just bought a house and moved in together and things simply couldn't be better. And honestly I do not want to ruin anything. But I have had to not be as close as I would like with my family throughout this. I just am unsure,ya know?


You two are most likely bound together for life now that you are expecting a child. To me, having a child is much more of a commitment than getting married. I'm not saying that in a negative way... not at all. I think it's all very wonderful. Especially since it sounds like everyone is happy with the arrangement. I guess what I'm saying is that getting married is kind of a formality at this point. In reality, you are basically already married. You just need to make it official. So, I would think that anytime you feel like making it official is a good time. ... and I'm not sure that making it official would ruin it. ...certainly not. At least not in my opinion. I am wondering what would ruin it. I'm not sure I follow. Are you worried that making it a "marriage" might somehow cause problems between you? It is what it is. You are committed to this woman. You are going to share a home, a family, and a life with her. You can call it whatever you want... but for all intents and purposes, its a marriage. A piece of paper or a ceremony doesn't define a marriage. All of that stuff is just a formality in my opinion. "Marriage" is just an official label you are applying to an already existing situation at this point. I get that that can be a bit scary ... but its what is basically happening. the label you put on it wont ruin it or enhance it... what is important is how you treat each other and your growing family.


----------



## SomeDude (Nov 2, 2015)

Afraid of Family causing bigger problems honestly. She wants a big wedding and I have some social anxiety. And I don't want things to change.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

When is the best time to propose? After you are mature enough to be content and happy living alone and have done so, after you have become financially stable enough to support at least one more person, and at least a year or two before your girlfriend becomes pregnant.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Marriage is wonderful OP...day to day things will not change at all from the way they are now...at least they didn't for me and my hubby. I did feel different after marriage though, more secure somehow? Or something? Lol. I can't really describe it...I just felt different - in a good way.

Don't let your family interfere...you have a woman who loves you and the two of you have created a beautiful little life together - literally and figuratively. If extended family doesn't like it, they can lump it.


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

OP I'm not trying to bash you, but this is why women shouldn't get pregnant outside of marriage. It sounds like she was good enough to sleep with and have a baby with, but not good enough to marry. I hope you do the right thing and marry her-- this would be the honorable, upstanding thing to do. The ideal situation for a baby is to have two parents together in a stable environment.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

SomeDude said:


> Afraid of Family causing bigger problems honestly. She wants a big wedding and I have some social anxiety. And I don't want things to change.



You should get married. Certain rights re implicit in marriage. Especially now with a child between, if something were to happen to either of you, the surviving one will be protected. 

For example, the house, who owns it? If you died in a car accident, would your family be able to kick the mother of your child out of her home?


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

SomeDude said:


> Afraid of Family causing bigger problems honestly. She wants a big wedding and I have some social anxiety. And I don't want things to change.


Give her her big wedding. She is going to give you the gift of fatherhood. Let your folks know that your wedding is a big day for you and your future wife. If they are going to be weird in any way, they need not attend. Put your future family first!

Oh man, you're gonna have some beautiful babies! How cool is that! Once your folks see this wonderful miracle of life, they will change their tune. Babies have that effect on people. 

Enjoy, treasure, cherish and above all protect YOUR family.

Let go of your anxiety and enjoy the day you make your happiness official.

Cheers to a wonderful married life,

Bibi


----------



## pickil65 (Oct 15, 2015)

SomeDude said:


> Afraid of Family causing bigger problems honestly. She wants a big wedding and I have some social anxiety. And I don't want things to change.


If she is already told you the type of wedding she wants that means that she is ready to marry you just waiting for the question. Who cares if she is black and your white, if your family has a problem with it, f!ck them. They can deal with it. Just because you propose doesn't mean you have to get married right away. Your using family as an excuse. I used to too. There was this black guy who asked me out once and he was nice enough and I said no purely because of what my family would think. My first major BF was a mixed race, and my family loved him (maybe even more then they like my hubby, LOL). Anyways, stop using the race and family card as an excuse. I would get at least the proposal out of the way before the baby comes, or depending on how far along she is, you can plan on proposing to her in the delivery room right after the baby comes, that would be a cute and memorable proposal. But however you do it, just do it. And DONT forget to ask her father for her hand, it may be old fashion but that is the one thing that my hubby didn't screw up on in my parents eyes. 

Regarding your anxiety you can work out the details later, a proposal doesn't mean you agree on how big the wedding is going to be.


----------



## Roselyn (Sep 19, 2010)

SomeDude said:


> Afraid of Family causing bigger problems honestly. She wants a big wedding and I have some social anxiety. And I don't want things to change.


Don't propose at this time. When it feels right, then propose. This is not the right time for you. I am 57 years old, career woman, and married 35 years (first time for both my husband and I). We are in a mixed marriage.

In today's time, you need to look beyond the "black & white" scenario. Mixed marriages are no longer such a problem as it was in my time. From your post, you have a bigger rift in your value system. She wants a big wedding, although she already has a child with you and you don't want this big production as you have social anxiety. My husband doesn't like to be in large crowds. Look within yourself, do you have the same value system and goals in life?

My brother married his ex-wife because she had a baby. My parents pressured him to marry because of financial commitments to his son. They had different value systems. They divorced. Don't let anyone pressure you into a marriage.

By the way, how old are you and your girlfriend? Do you work and does she? My advise to you is to follow your gut, "I don't want things to change".


----------



## SomeDude (Nov 2, 2015)

pickil65 said:


> If she is already told you the type of wedding she wants that means that she is ready to marry you just waiting for the question. Who cares if she is black and your white, if your family has a problem with it, f!ck them. They can deal with it. Just because you propose doesn't mean you have to get married right away. Your using family as an excuse. I used to too. There was this black guy who asked me out once and he was nice enough and I said no purely because of what my family would think. My first major BF was a mixed race, and my family loved him (maybe even more then they like my hubby, LOL). Anyways, stop using the race and family card as an excuse. I would get at least the proposal out of the way before the baby comes, or depending on how far along she is, you can plan on proposing to her in the delivery room right after the baby comes, that would be a cute and memorable proposal. But however you do it, just do it. And DONT forget to ask her father for her hand, it may be old fashion but that is the one thing that my hubby didn't screw up on in my parents eyes.
> 
> Regarding your anxiety you can work out the details later, a proposal doesn't mean you agree on how big the wedding is going to be.


She told me the type and keeps hinting at me I suppose even brings up her ring size. 



Roselyn said:


> Don't propose at this time. When it feels right, then propose. This is not the right time for you. I am 57 years old, career woman, and married 35 years (first time for both my husband and I). We are in a mixed marriage.
> 
> In today's time, you need to look beyond the "black & white" scenario. Mixed marriages are no longer such a problem as it was in my time. From your post, you have a bigger rift in your value system. She wants a big wedding, although she already has a child with you and you don't want this big production as you have social anxiety. My husband doesn't like to be in large crowds. Look within yourself, do you have the same value system and goals in life?
> 
> ...


Mid-20's with great Jobs.


----------



## perol (Oct 6, 2015)

There's never a good time to propose.

Just stay together without being married. It's a lot easier to extricate yourself when things go bad, and most of the time they do even though we don't even consider it in the early stages of the relationship.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

OP, your gf wants to get married. You bought a house together and are having a baby. 

If you put it off too long she's eventually going to get po"d that she's not good enough to marry. Then when she ends things you're going to be blindsided and claim you had no idea..

Now you know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

lifeistooshort said:


> OP, your gf wants to get married. You bought a house together and are having a baby.
> 
> If you put it off too long she's eventually going to get po"d that she's not good enough to marry. Then when she ends things you're going to be blindsided and claim you had no idea..
> 
> ...


hell yeah, and then men wonder where the resentment came from. she wants things formal yesterday. 

I'm thinking your family issues is just an excuse. She will eventually dump you. Make no mistake, resentment builds discontent and that kills love and respect. It's your life, get ready to co-parent in the future with her real husband and her and you getting your child every other weekend or when she wants because you were never married. Your call indeed. Why would she think your were daddy material? You are not even marriage material yet. Her mistake for sure.

Bibi


----------



## SomeDude (Nov 2, 2015)

Bibi1031 said:


> hell yeah, and then men wonder where the resentment came from. she wants things formal yesterday.
> 
> I'm thinking your family issues is just an excuse. She will eventually dump you. Make no mistake, resentment builds discontent and that kills love and respect. It's your life, get ready to co-parent in the future with her real husband and her and you getting your child every other weekend or when she wants because you were never married. Your call indeed. Why would she think your were daddy material? You are not even marriage material yet. Her mistake for sure.
> 
> Bibi


That is mildly rude/harsh. Family issues are not an excuse,But then again you are not here so you couldn't possibly know. I will propose on our 3 year anniversary which is Nov 20th, Just need to go pick out a Ring.


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

As a father, if there is anyone in the world standing in the way of the well being of your child, you will find that nothing will stop you from protecting your child.

As it stands, the prejudice and racism of your parents is causing a level of harm to your child. Unless you can stand up to racism (whatever the source), you will probably not be a good father for a mixed race child. The time you realize this will probably be the "right time" to propose.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

SomeDude said:


> That is mildly rude/harsh. Family issues are not an excuse,But then again you are not here so you couldn't possibly know. I will propose on our 3 year anniversary which is Nov 20th, Just need to go pick out a Ring.


Well great! Why did you say so in the first place. Here we were thinking what's wrong with him? He has the perfect partner and will soon be a daddy. 

Bibi


----------



## SomeDude (Nov 2, 2015)

Bibi1031 said:


> Well great! Why did you say so in the first place. Here we were thinking what's wrong with him? He has the perfect partner and will soon be a daddy.
> 
> Bibi


Because I was taking the earlier advice to do It? And decided why not?


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Forget the ring and pick up stuff for the two of you!!! 

Also forget the big wedding. Same reason.


----------



## SomeDude (Nov 2, 2015)

john117 said:


> Forget the ring and pick up stuff for the two of you!!!
> 
> Also forget the big wedding. Same reason.


Need a ring to propose though.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I didn't 

$15 marriage license, $20 Pizza Hut lunch for four... Two coworkers as witnesses...


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

SomeDude said:


> My girlfriend and I have been together almost two years. She is pregnant with our Son and things are really good together. My Family has been I suppose the best word is accepting since She is black and I am white. But her family has honestly been incredible and her brother and Mom keep asking me when i am going to propose. And I honestly haven't given it much thought. Simply because things are going so well we just bought a house and moved in together and things simply couldn't be better. And honestly I do not want to ruin anything. But I have had to not be as close as I would like with my family throughout this. I just am unsure,ya know?


The right time is when you can't imagine why you haven't done it already. Congratulations by the way on having a baby on the way.


----------



## SomeDude (Nov 2, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Both of my marriages, we eloped. Being married is more important than the wedding. Tell your girlfriend that she can plan a wedding reception whenever she wants after you two settle down in YOUR house and with YOUR child. (both of yours)


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

SomeDude said:


> Afraid of Family causing bigger problems honestly. She wants a big wedding and I have some social anxiety. And I don't want things to change.


The wedding should be the least of your concerns. The wedding and reception are only a few hours of your life. Even her family shouldn't be your biggest concern. Your in-laws will get with the program and even if they don't, you can play nice with them at Thanksgiving, Christmas, and maybe Easter. The person you are contemplating spending the rest of your life with is (or should be) your primary concern. The rest of your life can be sort of nice or it can be a daily living hell depending on your mate selection and how you construct your marriage. Living with another human being every day for the rest of your life, jointly rearing a child, giving someone the ability to put you in crushing debt..these are the important considerations.


----------



## Gonecrazy (Oct 12, 2014)

Good evening dude,
In my opinion it's a bit late and not as important now to contemplate marriage with your lady. You are already doing what married couples do, buy a house and having a baby. Congratulations by the way. Getting married is just making it official, you are already tied to this woman in the long run, so there is not much too lose since you have already placed your bet.

Women want to be married. It's just how they are wired. Especially if she is giving you a baby. She need to see the sign of commitment. This is why some of the women on here were using, in my opinion scare tactics, telling you that you'd "better put a ring on it or else!"

My advice to you is this. Family will always have a problem with who ever you choose. They will deal with it but try not to cut any ties over marriage. Remember who wiped your a$$ when you couldn't, these people should still want what's best for you.

As for following your heart. Heart thinking bases decisions on feeling and emotions. Head thinking bases decisions on logical thought. Use both types of thinking when it comes to women and you're less likely too fcuk up.

Lastly, I believe that marriage should have at least a certificate course. Since there doesn't seem to be one make this forum your best friend. Look at it with your lady and have open discussion about other peoples posts. It's considered good to learn from your mistakes, but it's much better to learn from someone else's.

I wish you the best of luck with your marriage and your new journey into parent hood.

Gonecrazy


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Wanting marriage especially when children come is part of how we were created. It's to make sure the offspring is well taken care of. It is also why women choose a good provider to have children with. Many things can go wrong in a pregnancy. If something does go wrong, a woman can feel secure knowing the other parent will make sure the child is provided for financially. The woman can then take care of the child's emotional needs. It's that basic and instinctual.

I had a career before I had children, but my children were too important to me to not make sure I was there for them. Both then husband and I agreed I would stay home until my youngest went to kindergarten. We couldn't have done this if he wasn't a good provider. My children were very healthy thank God, but I had terrible luck with babysitters and day cares. It was just way too stressful to leave them with other people.


----------



## SomeDude (Nov 2, 2015)

Bibi1031 said:


> Wanting marriage especially when children come is part of how we were created. It's to make sure the offspring is well taken care of. It is also why women choose a good provider to have children with. Many things can go wrong in a pregnancy. If something does go wrong, a woman can feel secure knowing the other parent will make sure the child is provided for financially. The woman can then take care of the child's emotional needs. It's that basic and instinctual.
> 
> I had a career before I had children, but my children were too important to me to not make sure I was there for them. Both then husband and I agreed I would stay home until my youngest went to kindergarten. We couldn't have done this if he wasn't a good provider. My children were very healthy thank God, but I had terrible luck with babysitters and day cares. It was just way too stressful to leave them with other people.


I get that, I just don't want a big wedding. I am not good in Large crowds even if I know the people.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

SomeDude said:


> I get that, I just don't want a big wedding. I am not good in Large crowds even if I know the people.



Good point to discuss with your future wife. Have you done this or not yet?


----------



## Ol'Pal (Aug 24, 2015)

IMHO, If you have to ask, You aren't ready yet.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

SomeDude said:


> I get that, I just don't want a big wedding. I am not good in Large crowds even if I know the people.


Marriage is about a certain level of compromise. Some things are good to compromise on, others are not. If the only thing you need to negotiate and compromise on is the size of your wedding, you're doing better than a lot of people.

Females seem to become attached to the idea of a wedding and all the details involved while few males feel the same way. 

You have social anxiety and probably wouldn't enjoy the kind of wedding she wants. The wedding is about the groom, too, and sometimes women need to be reminded of that. Tell her you do want to marry, but that you don't want a large wedding.

The question you should ask her is "What is important here, us being husband and wife, spending our lives together and raising our child in a secure home or a big party that lasts a few hours?"

As far as picking a ring, I didn't want an engagement ring. I do a lot with my hands and preferred a plain white gold band. So, I didn't have a proposal with a ring because we didn't get our rings until close to the ceremony. A ring is not required for a proposal. And some men like to propose first and pick out the rings afterward in order to make sure their fiancee has the exact ring she wants.

If you're going to buy her a ring before proposing, make sure you look for something well made. Some rings wear thin over time and have to be taken to jewelers and be reinforced. Thin bands and soft metals are to be avoided. 

Also, might want to think about choosing a low profile setting. High profile settings snag on everything. Remember, she's going to be wearing her ring 24/7 through various activities.

And, shock, not all women want a diamond. Emeralds, rubies, sapphires, peridot, amethyst...all are becoming more and more popular as engagement ring stones. If her favorite stone isn't a diamond, you might consider getting her a ring with her favorite stone.


----------



## SomeDude (Nov 2, 2015)

Bibi1031 said:


> Good point to discuss with your future wife. Have you done this or not yet?


Not yet but she knows i have bad social anxiety. 

Was going to get this ring, What do you all think? She is a Nurse.

Jared - Vera Wang LOVE 3/4 Carat tw Diamonds 14K White Gold Ring


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

I spent about a year working in a jewelry store, so here is my advice:

Typical sales crap is: 
Diamond is a symbol of your love, so bigger = more love (total crap)
3 months salary (also total crap)
The diamond should cost more than the setting (this is actually true)

Don't go to Jared's, or any chain store. But especially Jared. I remember when people would bring in that crap: the rings look nice, but all they do is stuff a ton of cheap promotional diamonds into the ring. A promotional diamond is a diamond that is full of inclusions, poorly cut, chunks of carbon in it, and are just a grade above industrial. 
They want the sale, and the service afterwards is generally subpar. 

I would suggest going to a local store. They usually sell the settings and diamonds separately, and will make the ring more personalized than something bought from a chain. 
Do a google search, check the reviews, then go in and ask around.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

SomeDude said:


> Not yet but she knows i have bad social anxiety.
> 
> Was going to get this ring, What do you all think? She is a Nurse.
> 
> Jared - Vera Wang LOVE 3/4 Carat tw Diamonds 14K White Gold Ring



Listen to @Broken at 20 Don't buy from a chain store and def not from Jared. They are owned by Kay Jewelers and I would not buy or wear jewelry from them, it is just not good quality.

She is a nurse, the style of ring you chose has a ton of small prongs, they tend to catch on everything (latex gloves that she is going to be pulling on and off all day) not to mention they get caught on fabric and hair sometimes. You should look for something semi bezel set or tension mounted, bead set could work. 

If that is the style ring she really likes go to Pricescope.com and ask the forum there for help you can get a much nicer ring custom made with top quality stones for less, a lot of members recommend Brian Gavin Diamonds.


----------



## SomeDude (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh I didn't know that thought Chain stores sold the same as local


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

After you have both decided that you are sexually compatible, and before the birth of the first child....


----------



## SomeDude (Nov 2, 2015)

Woodchuck said:


> After you have both decided that you are sexually compatible, and before the birth of the first child....


Two years and a baby coming? Yeah i think we are sexually compatible.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Woodchuck said:


> After you have both decided that you are sexually compatible, and before the birth of the first child....


Isn't sexual compatibility almost a given in the beginning of relationships (starts out supper good)? In SomeDude's case, 'Mrs SomeDude' is already preggo and I bet she's expressed the same opinion you have. At the end of the day though, why does before or after the birth matter? It's a symbolic trap. Marry when you're compatible, respect, and cherish the other person and can't imagine life without them. Not before then. That's my humble two cents.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Woodchuck said:


> After you have both decided that you are sexually compatible, and before the birth of the first child....
> 
> 
> SomeDude said:
> ...


So what prompts you to ask when is right? Are you ready to do it but looking for the correct time or are you uncertain about asking? They are very different contexts to the question.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

SomeDude said:


> Not yet but she knows i have bad social anxiety.
> 
> Was going to get this ring, What do you all think? She is a Nurse.
> 
> Jared - Vera Wang LOVE 3/4 Carat tw Diamonds 14K White Gold Ring


Oh wow, Jared is where Mr. B bought my engagement ring too...ahhhhh such wonderful memories of a happier time. 

Anyhow, back on track now. It's lovely, not too flashy; and just perfect for everyday wear. The matching wedding band will go quite nicely too. 

Bibi


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

SomeDude said:


> Not yet but she knows i have bad social anxiety.
> 
> Was going to get this ring, What do you all think? She is a Nurse.
> 
> Jared - Vera Wang LOVE 3/4 Carat tw Diamonds 14K White Gold Ring


Jewelry by it's nature is a symbolic gesture SomeDude the important piece of the puzzle is that she believes you gave her the best you're able to.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Bibi1031 said:


> Oh wow, Jared is where Mr. B bought my engagement ring too...ahhhhh such wonderful memories of a happier time.
> 
> Anyhow, back on track now. It's lovely, not too flashy; and just perfect for everyday wear. The matching wedding band will go quite nicely too.
> 
> Bibi


Mine is from Jared too. I don't care whether it's subpar or not, I loved it so much I didn't want a separate wedding band. I just wear my engagement ring. 

And their service has been fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Broken at 20 said:


> I spent about a year working in a jewelry store, so here is my advice:
> 
> Typical sales crap is:
> Diamond is a symbol of your love, so bigger = more love (total crap)
> ...



I loved my rings! It's the sentimental value behind them. You pick the diamond and the setting as well. The quality may not be the greatest like some of you say, but my diamond has papers that document it's quality. 

I'm a sucker for looks so I don't care about quality or price when I like something. I liked a similar one to the one he bought because that squared look was very new when I got engaged and married 6 months later. The matching wedding bands looked great too.

Daughter has similar wedding band and engagement ring and is also a nurse. She hasn't complained about them. Well no, let me back track here. She only wears the wedding band to work, but not the engagement ring. 

Bibi


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

lifeistooshort said:


> Mine is from Jared too. I don't care whether it's subpar or not, I loved it so much I didn't want a separate wedding band. I just wear my engagement ring.
> 
> And their service has been fine.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Of course anyone who's diamond is from somewhere other than Jared has motive to give you that impression but diamonds are symbolic. The value is in the dollars spent and not the see-through rock.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

SomeDude said:


> Two years and a baby coming? Yeah i think we are sexually compatible.



We all thought we were


----------



## SomeDude (Nov 2, 2015)

Thundarr said:


> Jewelry by it's nature is a symbolic gesture SomeDude the important piece of the puzzle is that she believes you gave her the best you're able to.


What do you mean? I can afford more, but why?



Bibi1031 said:


> Oh wow, Jared is where Mr. B bought my engagement ring too...ahhhhh such wonderful memories of a happier time.
> 
> Anyhow, back on track now. It's lovely, not too flashy; and just perfect for everyday wear. The matching wedding band will go quite nicely too.
> 
> Bibi


Thanks, Now that two others have said they have dealt with Jared makes me feel a little better.


----------



## SomeDude (Nov 2, 2015)

Bibi1031 said:


> I loved my rings! It's the sentimental value behind them. You pick the diamond and the setting as well. The quality may not be the greatest like some of you say, but my diamond has papers that document it's quality.
> 
> I'm a sucker for looks so I don't care about quality or price when I like something. I liked a similar one to the one he bought because that squared look was very new when I got engaged and married 6 months later. The matching wedding bands looked great too.
> 
> ...


Oh, I don't know what to do now. Don't want the ring causing problems for her at work now.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

SomeDude said:


> Oh, I don't know what to do now. Don't want the ring causing problems for her at work now.


LOL. And you thought getting the ring was the easy part.

Can you get a hint from her as to what she would like?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Costco sells diamond rings.

OP, tell your wife to be that weddings are a headache and they cost a lot of money. 

Far better for you two to marry, get settled, especially after the baby and then plan the dream wedding that you and she want.

There is big difference between the wedding and the marriage.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

SomeDude said:


> What do you mean? I can afford more, but why?


I agree with you.


----------

